# Laurens Co.



## Bladeslinger (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone hunting in the Laurens Co. area have info on the price to hook up a temp. power pole? Im hunting in the Dexter area and have seen lots of hog sign, Is this a common area for them?Also how is the deer population in this area, buck to doe and overall? Thanks for any help.


----------

